# Need some reduced footprint 13 or 14's...



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a size 13 Nike kaiju and I fit in the rome bindings. My vans cirro did not however.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

im size 13 on most skateshoes. did some research and bought online a pair of salomon f22, size 12.5.
they felt a little short, thought that i will need size 13, but after couple hours walking in them they fell good and confortable. that's good cause i cant return them...living in europe , bought from US. never tried burton, ride, or other brands...yet.


----------



## crustyicedemon (Oct 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what sizes Rome makes upto? 14? Are they true to size? I am considering Salomon Malamute if they are small footprint, possibly the f22 as well. I'm not crazy about Burton, but my foot size may leave me little options.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Best boots I've ever known.... They really aren't all that soft, imo.

I'm a size 13/14 and sized down a little to fit in them and they packed out. Still a little tight when walking around but when riding, they're perfect.

They're warm, shrunk foot print, feel damn near like tennis shoes (all things considered). 

Nothing but positives to say about my Kaiju. I don't think I'll ever need to look at another brand for the perfect fit for my foot


----------

